# Goodbye everyone, see you on Mars in 2021!



## bosone (Jun 22, 2019)

Goodbye everyone, see you on Mars in 2021!

https://mars.vesmir.cz/detail/XdrULUfz (VOTE THE SONG! explanation below... if you vote, you have to provide your email and reply, but usually the confirmation email goes into spam...)

...Now that I get your attention, give me some minute to tell you an incredible story...

In 2023, the European ExoMars mission will land on Mars, in the framework on a collaboration between ESA and the Russian space agency Roscosmos. It will bring the landing platform "Kazachok" and the European rover "Rosalind Franklin" to the surface of the Red Planet, into the Oxia Planum region.
One of the scientific instruments will analyse Mars atmosphere, by recording electromagnetic signals and sending them back to Earth. In order to calibrate the instrument, it will first broadcast back an audio test transmission: how did they choose this audio? They made a contest in which anyone could send a recording, then the scientists chose 11 tracks, helped also by an online vote. All these 11 tracks will be stored in a memory device and delivered to Mars, but only one of them will be transmitted back to Earth.

Guess what? I made a song, and it was selected as one of the eleven!!! My music will be actually delivered to Mars, how cool is that!?!?!??!

Now, there is an online vote going on to decide which will be transmitted back, and I would need your help to come back home!

You can vote online for my submission on https://mars.vesmir.cz/detail/XdrULUfz (beware that you have to click on a link in the confirmation email, and this email usually goes into the spam folder!)

You can read more information about the project here:

https://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/...on/ExoMars/Call_from_Mars_winners_shortlisted
https://www.esa.int/Our_Activities/Human_and_Robotic_Exploration/Exploration/ExoMars/Mars_calling

and on YouTube you can watch me playing my song:



This is the idea that led me to play my song:
I think that music is the highest possible form of art that can unite all the people. Everyone can understand music, without need for any translation. I combined instruments I collected from many different countries, to ideally represent everyone on Earth for this project.
I used instruments from Australia (didgeridoo), India (sitar), Peru (flute and charango), Russia (balalaika), Mexico (tun kuul), China (erhu) Italy (mandolin), Slovakia (Fujarka) an african drum, and an acoustic guitar The ocean waves were recorded by myself in the Maldives sea.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jun 22, 2019)

Brilliant...well done bosone.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 22, 2019)

You do realise that you will now be in the Martian Top Twenty. And probably will be for quite some time, as I don't see anyone knocking you out of the charts any time soon.

Just be careful if any flying saucers land in your back garden full of autograph hunters.....

(when's the tour ....?)


----------



## TGV (Jun 22, 2019)

bosone said:


> how cool is that


Pretty cool, indeed. Happy for you.


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jun 22, 2019)

That is SO cool. Great job.


----------



## jneebz (Jun 22, 2019)

Congrats!


----------



## Old Timer (Jun 23, 2019)

That is bloody brilliant! Well done you!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 23, 2019)

Way to go Bosone..
Still using Scope DSP?


----------



## NoamL (Jun 23, 2019)

Are you with MSCAP?


----------



## bosone (Jun 24, 2019)

Thanks all for your support!
it will hard if not impossible to win this round, but in any case it is really a great achievement!!!

@chimuelo yes, still on SCOPE here, about 19 years and counting. i'm so used to it that is hard to change... moreover quality is still top notch! 

@NoamL No, I'm not. (is it a PRO? should the winner ask for broadcasting royalties!?? D:D:D)


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jun 24, 2019)

Congrats! Amazing clickbait btw!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 24, 2019)

bosone said:


> Thanks all for your support!
> it will hard if not impossible to win this round, but in any case it is really a great achievement!!!
> 
> @chimuelo yes, still on SCOPE here, about 19 years and counting. i'm so used to it that is hard to change... moreover quality is still top notch!
> ...



Always loved your stuff, keep it up.
I can’t quit Scope either.
Here’s the summer outdoor rig...


----------



## bosone (Sep 21, 2021)

My I bump this project? please vote!


----------

